
They did it! MS Office 2010 runs in ReactOS - jeditobe
https://reactos.org/blogs/word-2010-support-part-6-new-progress
======
jeditobe
Screens

[https://reactos.org/sites/default/files/imagepicker/23908/Wo...](https://reactos.org/sites/default/files/imagepicker/23908/Word2010_on_ReactOS_r73854.png)

[https://reactos.org/sites/default/files/imagepicker/23908/Ex...](https://reactos.org/sites/default/files/imagepicker/23908/Excel_Word_2010_on_ReactOS_r73868.png)

